# The one where I didn't suck quite so badly (but got hurt)



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 9, 2011)

FYI, this video was taken by a young student at my dojo using his cell phone.  He was unable to convert the format of the video, so he resorted to playing it on his laptop and filming it from the screen using a format he could convert.  He also added music and so on.  Budding director, eh? Anyway, the video is jumpy and a bit hard to see.  It starts near the end of the first bout, where we got into rock-em-sock-em robots and were sat down and then told to not hit so hard.  It includes my second and third bouts; I ended up winning the third bout by DQ when my opponent blasted me in the right shoulder after we had all been warned about excessive contact; but honestly, he just hit me clean and hard; I am just now (a month later) getting to where I don't feel it when I wake up in the morning.  My jammed fingers (from blocking a kick with an open hand, my fault) are still hurting, but jammed fingers take awhile.

What I like about this video is that it does show me what I felt about the match - I was effectively blocking kicks and returning fire, and yet not getting the points for it.  Not a problem, I'm not whining, I just needed to know that my perceptions were correct and I was indeed performing fairly well for a change.  I see myself blocking kicks, hammering in replies, and getting offline.  I did slip and fall on the carpet at one point, which you guys may enjoy.  I mean, I punched the guy and apparently I was on a slippery patch of the carpet, because down I went.

Anyway, your comments are welcome as always. I know I can do better, but this is actually the best I've done so far.  I came third out of five competitors on this one.


----------



## Twin Fist (Aug 9, 2011)

i wouldnt say that your fighting sucked at all. Your fighting is, ll things considered right on track where it should be. 

Just need to relax more

i say thumbs up


----------



## Stealthy (Aug 15, 2011)

Since you keep asking, here's my two cents worth.

First thing to get a handle on is the range where your opponent is unable to reach with his longest attack without first taking a step(either full step to reverse stance or shuffle). At this range you know your opponent can not hit you and neither can you hit the opponent, the fight starts off outside striking distance for good reason.

As a general rule of thumb don't breach this distance without doing something. So either step/shuffle in and strike or step/shuffle in and then back out straight away(trying to lure your opponent into making a move).

So first off *a lot of times you breach but don't attack*, you breach and wait which means now the opponent can reach you without even taking a step.....a very big mistake.

If you breach do something...for these tournaments I recommend your longest pokes(front snap kick or jab).

If they breach, zig left or zag right and counter strike. Since they have to step first then strike you should have a little time up your sleeve.

Simple enough hey?....the breacher moves forward the breached moves to the side(ish) and counterstrikes.

Now what I see a lot of here is blind counterstriking so if you Breach -> Fake -> Strike there is a high probability that while you are following up after the fake they throw out a blind counterstrike. Not much you can do about it but "really" sell the fake and follow it up fast.

This is all the easy stuff so now I'll crank it up a notch. Your groovy little stance, fantastic stance but you aren't using it right. This stance is for lateral(sideways) movement. So you use it when you want them to breach, then you have a rapid sideways movement at your fingertips for the flanking counterstrike.

Great stuff really but we can tweak it just a little more. If you can read your opponent enough you can pre-load a leg with your bodyweight making that lateral movement ultra fast. Something simple like if he shuffles in, step right throw left snap kick but if he steps in, step left throw right snap kick....Knowing which is the safe side and being able to read it in fight is a whole other level so I won't go into that...suffice to say just pick a side and go for it.

If you want him to attack so you can crank out that sideways movement and then counterstrike try this...Shuffle into striking distance, fake jab and shuffle back out into your groovy stance(with most of your weight on one leg). As soon as he steps forward with what he thinks is his counterstrike he unwittingly breaches the distance giving you heaps of time to flick yourself over to the side and drill him while he punches the air where you were.

Don't rely on just the movement, back it up with blocks.

If you are in striking distance and stall it's pretty much a case of toss a coin and see who wins since each of you can punch fast enough to get through the others defenses.

To stop them boring down on you all the time you have to Breach a lot, soon as you get outside striking range just step back in strike and get back out again. After a while they will stop rushing you, then you can hang back shift into your super groovy mode(stance) and pwn them when they breach the distance.

Also once you breach and strike they may have evaded it and unsuccesfully counter-attacked so they will keep coming, to stall this barrage you need to keep them guessing, do this by varying the follow up from the strike...Step in(Breach) Strike, step left, Strike, back out...Next time, Step in, Strike, step right, Strike, back out....next time step in, Strike, back out...you get the idea?

If you don't hide your weight distribution and your opponent can read it and knows how to use it he will run rings around you. ie: you have your weight on your right leg(so you can step to the left fast) the opponent shuffles in and kicks your left side with a right roundhouse so you have to shift your weight back onto your left leg before you can move to the right.

The important thing to realise about weight distribution is you need 100% of your weight on one leg before you can move the other. If you have 50/50 weight distribution you can move either direction without handicap. So if you know where you want to go first then by preloading a leg you can cut down on movement times at the price of being slower in the other direction. Considering the very point of your groovy little super awesomeness stance is fast lateral movement I recommend you experiment with picking a side and getting ready for it by shifting your weight over early.

That's it from me, thanks for the vids keep 'em coming.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 15, 2011)

I noticed that you are improving. Your back foot is consistently at 90% angle to your opponent, and I am betting that is why you fell. If you can, spar with that back foot in mind and work on making it 45% or less. It will make you faster and more engaged over all; honest.... Good Job!
Sean


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 15, 2011)

Good right hook at around 3 minutes into the video .  If that'd been for real ... nice 'ankle breaking' block at about 4 minutes too :bows:.

You do yourself a disservice when playing yourself down a bit, mate.  It's not my style but I've seen a lot of martial arts over the past thirty-odd years and, as far as I could tell, you were not outclassed in those bouts.  You move pretty good for a big fellow and I would be knocked into the middle of next week if you clocked me with one of those kicks with serious intent :tup:.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 15, 2011)

Stealthy said:


> This is all the easy stuff so now I'll crank it up a notch. Your groovy little stance, fantastic stance but you aren't using it right. This stance is for lateral(sideways) movement. So you use it when you want them to breach, then you have a rapid sideways movement at your fingertips for the flanking counterstrike.



Thanks so much for the comments!  I have to ask though, and I realize that this is going to seem very stupid, but what is my 'groovy little stance'?  I pretty much stand like I've always stood, I think.  I realize I'm not in a Seisan (feet parallel) but more of a Seiunchin (feet splayed).  As  Touch of Death noticed below, my back foot is quite often at 90 degrees to my fight line.  Is that a bad habit or just natural for me?  I realize that in the dojo, we don't stand like that when practicing our basics, we stand Seisan.  However, for what it may be worth (perhaps nothing), I have always been splayfooted, to the extent that people I had not seen in 20 years recognized me from my childhood simply because of the way I stand.  I find it difficult to stand for any length of time with my feet parallel to each other, and my Naihanchi stance is a sheer horror for Sensei to look at and for me to perform!

Anyway, I'm not clear on what 'my stance' actually is; can you explain what it is I'm doing?  I am not doing on purpose, it's just my natural foot placement if I don't think about it.  Is it good, bad, etc?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 15, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> Good right hook at around 3 minutes into the video .  If that'd been for real ...



Did you notice he got the point for it?   I blocked that kick well, I thought.  I didn't mean to throw the right cross into his face, it actually came without me thinking about it.  I apologized to him afterwards.



> nice 'ankle breaking' block at about 4 minutes too :bows:.



Yeah, but it came down as he withdrew his kick from my big belly.  Hehehe.  If it were for real, yeah, because I do so many situps that I can take a kick; that gut is big but rock-hard.  But for point-sparring, I was a day late, and a dollar short.



> You do yourself a disservice when playing yourself down a bit, mate.  It's not my style but I've seen a lot of martial arts over the past thirty-odd years and, as far as I could tell, you were not outclassed in those bouts.  You move pretty good for a big fellow and I would be knocked into the middle of next week if you clocked me with one of those kicks with serious intent :tup:.



Thank you for the kind words.  Here's what I'm discovering after sparring again this last weekend (and I have another coming up the weekend after this coming weekend); I need more sparring training.  More than I get competing (which is too expensive for 'lessons' anyway).  We spar in my dojo, but we don't do 'point sparring' in that sense.  Yes, we talk about getting off the line fast, scoring points, working the angles, and getting off the fight line so as to not fight in such a linear fashion, but it's not exactly what I think I need.  There's a TKD dojo about a half-hour drive from me that has 'fight night' ever Friday night, and I'm friends with the sensei there.  I'm thinking of asking if I can pay to participate in his Friday night in-house fights so I can get the sheer number of hours that I think I need if I am every going to develop some good ingrained habits.

One thing I'm noticing about myself is that I get some really good advice, I think about it, I decide to do it, and then it flies right out of my punkin' haid at fight time. I just do what seems natural at the time.  Dumb, but I don't know how to break that habit other than by practice, practice, practice.

What do you think?


----------



## Stealthy (Aug 15, 2011)

The stance you slip into at 1:55 is the one I am referring to as the super groovy little stance of awesomeness because it is.

I didn't critique your normal fighting stance, it is a little narrow but otherwise not too bad.

Please don't take my comments as coming down on you, as I've mentioned heaps of times I think you are doing great.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 15, 2011)

Stealthy said:


> The stance you slip into at 1:55 is the one I am referring to as the super groovy little stance of awesomeness because it is.



Oh, I gotcha!  OK, that's taken from our 'Chinto' kata, and we were taught it was for fighting on uneven terrain originally, but I discovered it can be used to conceal a kick.  Most people have to 'uncoil' to throw the right kick, but my right hip dislocates naturally (you may see my hiking my right leg up and down between starts, that's to get it to pop back in again), so I can toss the right kick from behind my own left leg.  However, I don't think I did it very well that time.  I try to throw it in from time to time to see how it's going to work out.  The biggest problem I have with it is that I can't shuffle forward from that stance, I have to wait for my opponent to come to me.

One our our sensei's recently passed away at a very young age from a heart attack from complications related to diabetes, which I also have.  He used to compete and win with that stance, which he showed me.  I know I'm not doing it as well as he did, or even the way he used it, but I'm actually kind of fond of that stance and I think I could do more with it.  It is kind of too honor him too, in my own way.  He taught me a lot, he had a huge heart and left us too soon (RIP Sensei Chay).



> I didn't critique your normal fighting stance, it is a little narrow but otherwise not too bad.
> 
> Please don't take my comments as coming down on you, as I've mentioned heaps of times I think you are doing great.



No, it's all cool, I ask for comments because I really appreciate you taking the time to tell me what you see and what you would change.  I won't ever take offense to criticism honestly meant; it's how we improve!  Thanks!


----------



## Stealthy (Aug 15, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> The biggest problem I have with it is that I can't shuffle forward from that stance, I have to wait for my opponent to come to me.



It's all good mate, that's what it's for. Have a whirl using this stance for lateral movements and see what you think.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 15, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Thanks so much for the comments!  I have to ask though, and I realize that this is going to seem very stupid, but what is my 'groovy little stance'?  I pretty much stand like I've always stood, I think.  I realize I'm not in a Seisan (feet parallel) but more of a Seiunchin (feet splayed).  As  Touch of Death noticed below, my back foot is quite often at 90 degrees to my fight line.  Is that a bad habit or just natural for me?  I realize that in the dojo, we don't stand like that when practicing our basics, we stand Seisan.  However, for what it may be worth (perhaps nothing), I have always been splayfooted, to the extent that people I had not seen in 20 years recognized me from my childhood simply because of the way I stand.  I find it difficult to stand for any length of time with my feet parallel to each other, and my Naihanchi stance is a sheer horror for Sensei to look at and for me to perform!
> 
> Anyway, I'm not clear on what 'my stance' actually is; can you explain what it is I'm doing?  I am not doing on purpose, it's just my natural foot placement if I don't think about it.  Is it good, bad, etc?


If you want to punch off the back hand, and your foot is splayed, it creates a lack of unity in the body; so, I vote bad habit, but, you will probably find a few here who disagree. Its an alignment thing.
Sean


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 15, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> One thing I'm noticing about myself is that I get some really good advice, I think about it, I decide to do it, and then it flies right out of my punkin' haid at fight time. I just do what seems natural at the time.  Dumb, but I don't know how to break that habit other than by practice, practice, practice.
> 
> What do you think?



Aye, that is the only way to make things reflexive so that you do them without thinking when the time is right.  My sensei always notes that a properly designed set of kata will have been put together so that they present to you an awful lot of the 'common' situations you'll find yourself in if it came to a fight.  Your mind is filled with 'sight pictures', to steal a shooting analogy, and as soon as it recognises one that it's seen before in a fight then the 'correct' technique for that circumstance is executed.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 15, 2011)

I prefer to keep both feet facing my opponent unless I need to change for balance.  In fact, I actually pigeon-toe very slightly; it helps pull me up onto the balls of my feet and gives me a little more mobility.  It keeps my energy and all my weapons directed toward the thread.  Even in a police FI stance, my feet point towards the subject.  By turning your foot out, you compromise your balance and your ability, and direct your energy in two, contrary directions.  With your foot turned out, your body is predisposed to moving backwards and to the side.  Your opponent can always advance faster than you can retreat... and as contrary as it seems and feels, moving forward is moving into safety.


----------



## Carol (Aug 15, 2011)

Bill, you seem to be getting better with each video clip!   My karate-fu isn't deep enough to notice much more, but I hope you keep the clips coming


----------



## Yondanchris (Aug 16, 2011)

You are getting better! Every tournament that has been "light" contact hardly ever calls for excessive contact unless someone is hurt. The reasoning is to give the participants a taste of battle with as much protection as possible. I understand tournaments are worried about injuries and legal mumbo jumbo, but after all aren't we studying the Martial Arts....

My constructive comments are to follow up, present multiple weapons to targets. And don't waste resources on a weapon that will not hit you ( I too have this problem) 
I liked the comment above about moving off the line of attack (referred to sometimes as the "knights pattern" or "Zig Zag") and present a weapon such as a back kick or a backfist. 

Like I said you are doing better, I am excited to see where you will be after a few more tournaments! 

Chris


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 16, 2011)

Sandanchris said:


> You are getting better! Every tournament that has been "light" contact hardly ever calls for excessive contact unless someone is hurt. The reasoning is to give the participants a taste of battle with as much protection as possible. I understand tournaments are worried about injuries and legal mumbo jumbo, but after all aren't we studying the Martial Arts....
> 
> My constructive comments are to follow up, present multiple weapons to targets. And don't waste resources on a weapon that will not hit you ( I too have this problem)
> I liked the comment above about moving off the line of attack (referred to sometimes as the "knights pattern" or "Zig Zag") and present a weapon such as a back kick or a backfist.
> ...


I get to make this reference twice today now 
Where i train TKD, we do Light Contact Sparring with no Protective Gear often. They say to take all the Power out of it - But lets just say that they will also move around suggesting that there isnt enough Power in techniques, and ultimately, its more a question of just not injuring or recoiling the other person.

I can imagine many forms of Karate would have a similar procedure. Hit hard if you like - Just dont hurt the other guy too much, and make it the Technique thats Powerful.


----------



## Happy-Papi (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi Bill,

To be honest, as of now this is my 12th time watching your video and is still playing on the background while I'm typing this. Your background music is very addictive and got me hooked and dancing 

Congratulations! Those were mean fights. I think you fought very well. 
Keep it up!!!


----------



## Cyriacus (Jun 2, 2013)

Wow. I just read my own post.

Ive gotta be honest. I find it hard to believe i typed that. Sometimes i forget all the stuff i used to not know anything about.
This kinda makes me wonder what i used to be like in general. I genuinely cant remember myself being too different, yet here i am disagreeing with my own post. I read as if im completely full of **** (which i probably was, without realizing it). Fabulous. And my articulation is horrific! *Goes into post history to blast self back into 2011 for a few minutes of reading*


----------

